# How long is a physician order "good"?



## nicholasjwolf

Are there any State or CMS guidelines on how long a physician order is “good”.  For example, if a physician writes an order to admit a patient for an “inpatient only” procedure when he schedules the procedure…is there a time limit?  If he schedules two months ahead of time, would the admit order still be acceptable?


----------



## ajs

nicholasjwolf said:


> Are there any State or CMS guidelines on how long a physician order is “good”.  For example, if a physician writes an order to admit a patient for an “inpatient only” procedure when he schedules the procedure…is there a time limit?  If he schedules two months ahead of time, would the admit order still be acceptable?



When it is an order for a hospital procedure, the hospital most likely has some specific guidelines as to the "time limit" on the order.  Check with the hospital surgery scheduling department.


----------

